
Show HN: Chrome extension to open both link and discussion in new tabs on HN - pkage
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-link-%2B-commen/bipcipdhbhamgbiikepkjidomimaoame?hl=en-US
======
pkage
I wrote this extension after seeing a really similar feature in the popular
Reddit Enhancement Suite. It's open source here:
[https://github.com/quadnix/hackernewslc](https://github.com/quadnix/hackernewslc)

------
timvdalen
I really like the idea, but it doesn't seem to work for me. It opens two tabs:
the second is the link but the first is just the homepage of HN.

------
fiatjaf
Thus is very odd. Why is it better than right-clicking?

------
tbirrell
Nice idea, but all this seems to do is hide the post.

